# positive ways to use time while waiting for interview?



## LA_Bozo (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi. I'm wondering about ways to improve my chance of being accepted into the apprentice program while I'm waiting to hear about my interview time & date. I just took the entrance exam and scored fairly well (44/50) and am trying to figure out ways to up my standing in the mean time. 
Would it be worth it to get my OSHA 10 or 30 training card for example? I have many years experience welding (TIG, MIG & oxyacetylene) but no certifications. I'd like to eventually get some certs, but is it worth shelling out the $600 for the textbook alone at this point? I'm not sure if welding is even valued as much for electricians as it is for some trades. Any thoughts or suggestions?
I should note that I'm getting a late start on the apprentice thing- I'm 40 years old. I have a little electrical experience but do have years of experience in welding, carpentry, rigging, operating personnel lifts, supervising employees, etc. I have a masters degree in an unrelated field and have spent the past 15yrs working primarily in museums. 
Does anyone have any thoughts on how I can improve my chances while I wait for the interview? I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

LA_Bozo said:


> Hi. I'm wondering about ways to improve my chance of being accepted into the apprentice program while I'm waiting to hear about my interview time & date. I just took the entrance exam and scored fairly well (44/50) and am trying to figure out ways to up my standing in the mean time.
> Would it be worth it to get my OSHA 10 or 30 training card for example? I have many years experience welding (TIG, MIG & oxyacetylene) but no certifications. I'd like to eventually get some certs, but is it worth shelling out the $600 for the textbook alone at this point? I'm not sure if welding is even valued as much for electricians as it is for some trades. Any thoughts or suggestions?
> I should note that I'm getting a late start on the apprentice thing- I'm 40 years old. I have a little electrical experience but do have years of experience in welding, carpentry, rigging, operating personnel lifts, supervising employees, etc. I have a masters degree in an unrelated field and have spent the past 15yrs working primarily in museums.
> Does anyone have any thoughts on how I can improve my chances while I wait for the interview? I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks


Drop the name bozo.
Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @LA_Bozo!

I agree with dropping the 'bozo', it's a mood killer.

Just don't over think things, be yourself and think of ways to sell your work experience without sounding like you're just bragging.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

LA_Bozo said:


> Hi. I'm wondering about ways to improve my chance of being accepted into the apprentice program while I'm waiting to hear about my interview time & date. I just took the entrance exam and scored fairly well (44/50) and am trying to figure out ways to up my standing in the mean time.
> Would it be worth it to get my OSHA 10 or 30 training card for example? I have many years experience welding (TIG, MIG & oxyacetylene) but no certifications. I'd like to eventually get some certs, but is it worth shelling out the $600 for the textbook alone at this point? I'm not sure if welding is even valued as much for electricians as it is for some trades. Any thoughts or suggestions?
> I should note that I'm getting a late start on the apprentice thing- I'm 40 years old. I have a little electrical experience but do have years of experience in welding, carpentry, rigging, operating personnel lifts, supervising employees, etc. I have a masters degree in an unrelated field and have spent the past 15yrs working primarily in museums.
> Does anyone have any thoughts on how I can improve my chances while I wait for the interview? I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks


I am partial to xhamster.com


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I am partial to xhamster.com


Really, video over live shows?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I usually sit and play with my hotwheels and gi Joe's.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Stay off the computer and stay away from any forums including this one. Concentrate on doing a great job.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

you'll do OSHA 30 in boot camp, just be honest in the interview


----------

